# I got bit by a shelter cat hard enough to draw blood



## Bill the Cat Guy (Dec 25, 2013)

I didn't see it coming. I had two male cats from the same cage with me in the same room. I sit on the floor so it's easier for the cats to approach me. They were both friendly. I petted both of them. One of them allowed me to pick him up but he got down right away. Then there was some aggression between them. The cat I was holding came back. I picked him up. He had his paws on my shoulder and he was purring. Then the other cat got close to us. The cat I was holding bit me hard enough on the hand to draw blood. I think it was misdirected aggression After that I put both cats back. I looked in on them a little later and both meowed at me again.

I took an antiseptic pad and rubbed the area where I was bit. It's about 8 hours later. There seems to be evidence of healing and nothing to indicate infection so far.

I'm not sure what to make of this. I don't think I'll take two cats out at the same time anymore though.

I've interacted with about 40 cats so far.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Just keep watching it for any sign of infection. Sorry you got bitten. Maybe handling one at a time may be better. Being at the shelter is stressful for the cats and they may react unexpectedly to things that would be fine Ina different environment.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Bill, The bite can look like it's healing on the outside...
Cats teeth are like needles with the punctures they create, this is why infection gets trapped inside!
Keep an eye out for Swelling, Redness, Soreness, Stiffness and Feeling Hot to the touch...
If any of these symptoms show up you need to see a Doc for Antibiotics ASAP!


----------



## Bill the Cat Guy (Dec 25, 2013)

Thanks. I'll do that.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Bill one other thing I'll add, if you've got Epsom Salts, put some in an appropriate sized container and add as hot of water as you can stand, soak for 10-15 minutes, this will help draw out anything. 
I speak from experience, I got what I thought was just a glancing bite on a knuckle...I let it go to long before I went to the Doc's...I have a finger that doesn't bend now...
Sharon


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

*"There seems to be evidence of healing and nothing to indicate infection so far." *you are lucky! This could have gotten ugly.

*"I'm not sure what to make of this. I don't think I'll take two cats out at the same time anymore though." *Smart man.

What you experienced was indeed redirected aggression. Two unknown cats in a small space is asking for trouble and you plopped yourself down in the middle of it. Even with friendly cats you need to do a slow introduction. These guys might be fine together after awhile in a home setting.

Is this part of your shop/adopt strategy or are you a volunteer spending time with cats??


----------



## Bill the Cat Guy (Dec 25, 2013)

I'm a volunteer spending time with cats. Our condo association limits us to two pets and we already have two cats. 

If I was going to adopt, that's what I'd do. I'd check out the new cats whenever I could. A lot of them are never listed on their website. Some of the sweetest cats might be the next cat adopted as soon as they're put out there.


----------



## Marmoset (Feb 18, 2014)

It's not a bad idea to stay current on your Tetanus shot if you work with animals. I've been to the doctor a few twice for bad bites. Both times I was bit through the knuckle at a crooked angle and didn't bleed a lot. Bleeding is preferable with bites because it flushes out the wound. 

If you didn't bleed much or your tetanus shot is overdue I'd make a doctors appointment for tomorrow- I wouldn't wait. Otherwise, just keep an eye on it for signs of infection. It shouldn't feel hot or be overly red.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Bill, its kind of funny, but a couple of days after you were bit, my Mr. Jazz decided to give me a love bite, which normally he's very gentle about, this time he wasn't quite so gentle when he bit my nose!! I yelled, he jumped and my nose was bleeding! Ouch, that hurt! And now I'm really careful about bites, so I let it bleed for a while, then held a hot washcloth to it for a while and then finally some antibiotic salve!
Mr. Jazz was sitting looking very dejected...so I gave him some scratches and told him I knew he didn't mean to bite that hard!
My nose is still a little tender, but I'm fine!
I wonder if Mr. Jazz thought I should get a pierced nose!!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

10c2d, Epsom salt bath for the nose??? :devil :wiggle


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Youch, 10cats...that must hurt!:sad: One of my kitty used to do that on occasion, while trying to wake me early in the morning. Thankfully he never bit hard.


----------



## Bill the Cat Guy (Dec 25, 2013)

When we first got Inky I was holding him and he decided to chomp my nose. It hurt but it didn't bleed. He never did that again.

My bite has healed nicely so far.


----------

